# Poll : Daylight Saving Time Ends



## SergeD (Oct 8, 2020)

I don't like to lose the sun so early in the day. And in this year, I wish I could walk a long way in the afternoon before hearing in the news that COVID-19 will be our companion throughout the winter.


----------



## rgames (Oct 8, 2020)

Those of us here in Arizona have figured out that you can't actually save daylight.

So our clocks stay the same all year.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm pretty neutral, but I prefer more daylight at the end of the day.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 8, 2020)

rgames said:


> Those of us here in Arizona have figured out that you can't actually save daylight.
> 
> So our clocks stay the same all year.


As someone who spent much of my life in Arizona, I agree. Noon is when the sun is directly overhead, hence the term "high noon."

Daylight Savings Time is wrong time. It messes with body clocks and causes confusion. I once had to correct a dermatologist, who told me to try to avoid prolonged exposure to sunlight between 10 am and 2 pm. I reminded him that most of the year, during DST, the time to be cautious is actually 11 am to 3 pm. His surprised response indicated to me that he had never thought of that before.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Quasar (Oct 8, 2020)

_Only the government would believe that if you cut off the bottom of a blanket and sew it back on the top that you have more blanket._

-Anonymous

But I don't really care what time the clock says when it's time to do something, so I'm DST agnostic.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 8, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> As someone who spent much of my life in Arizona, I agree. Noon is when the sun is directly overhead, hence the term "high noon."
> 
> Daylight Savings Time is wrong time. It messes with body clocks and causes confusion. I once had to correct a dermatologist, who told me to try to avoid prolonged exposure to sunlight between 10 am and 2 pm. I reminded him that most of the year, during DST, the time to be cautious is actually 11 am to 3 pm. His surprised response indicated to me that he had never thought of that before.
> 
> ...



Several close family members in AZ and PITA as they stay same when UT changes ! 
Get GOVT out of our nose!


----------



## ptram (Oct 9, 2020)

No. I would prefer one hour of light more in the evening.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 9, 2020)

I prefer eliminating it and having a consistent time all year.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 9, 2020)

Walking on the Beach with my collie ay 10PM is where its at...I hate the winter months....Dark Mornings and dark evenings sucks....


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 9, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Walking on the Beach with my collie ay 10PM is where its at...I hate the winter months....Dark Mornings and dark evenings sucks....



I like the dark. My wife calls me The Mole


----------



## easyrider (Oct 9, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I like the dark. My wife calls me The Mole




Weirdo....


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 9, 2020)

ptram said:


> No. I would prefer one hour of light more in the evening.


Yeah... actually I'd prefer we stay on Daylight Savings Time year-round. But I suppose to rgames point, I could just get up an hour earlier


----------



## SergeD (Oct 9, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> Yeah... actually I'd prefer we stay on Daylight Savings Time year-round.



Congratulations Tim, you just won a virtual brand new car . For people living in higher latitudes, a consistent Daylight Savings Time all year would be a gift.

What it messes the body is changing time twice a year, which has negative consequences for health and humor.


----------



## JT (Oct 9, 2020)

I just leave my clock as is, never change it. It feels better for my body and mind. It's easy for me to do this because I'm semi-retired and don't have a schedule to adhere to.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 9, 2020)

SergeD said:


> Congratulations Tim, you just won a virtual brand new car . For people living in higher latitudes, a consistent Daylight Savings Time all year would be a gift.


LOL!! I'll be waiting for my car... .

Don't feel bad. Thanks to my mental state, I live in perpetual darkness.



SergeD said:


> What it messes the body is changing time twice a year, which has negative consequences for health and humor.


^^ Yeah, this. ^^ If they would just leave the clock alone all year I'd be happy.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 12, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I like the dark. My wife calls me The Mole


I’m a night person. My first road gig, my best friend and guitarist called me “Larry the Mole.” We were meant to be pals!


----------

